
 Who is PG referring to as the fastest growing YC startup? - coolswan
https://twitter.com/paulg/status/341229908078501890
======
MaysonL
And the real questions: why not a log scale for the vertical axis, and what
_is_ the vertical axis measuring? [is it $/month, $/week, total revenue,
profit?]

------
mschaecher
my guess would be instacart, goldbely or teespring. But there are probably
some B2B contenders I haven't thought of

------
starfishjenga
anyone know who launched around july 2012 or earlier?

~~~
coderaptor
coinbase June 2012...

